

Biases in grocery shopping - gwern
http://datacolada.org/2014/05/22/22-you-know-whats-on-our-shopping-list/

======
nanofortnight
re: the last "wisdom of crowds" bit

Assuming a random sampling of customers, would you not get the same "highly
accurate" result if you assigned 1 to those who bought the item and 0 to those
who didn't and averaged the results?

\---

Though I suppose one thing you could say about it is that the positive and
negative bias just about cancel each other out.

